# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Don't Interfere

## RAHEN

Don't Interfere!

A wife was making a breakfast of fried eggs for her husband. 
Suddenly her husband burst into the kitchen. 
"Careful. CAREFUL! Put in some more butter! Oh my GOD! You're cooking too many at once. TOO MANY! Turn them! TURN THEM NOW! We need more butter. Oh my GOD! WHERE are we going to get MORE BUTTER? They're going to STICK! Careful. CAREFUL! I said be CAREFUL! You NEVER listen to me when you're cooking! Never! Turn them! Hurry up! Are you CRAZY? Have you LOST your mind? Don't forget to salt them. You know you always forget to salt them. Use the salt. USE THE SALT! THE SALT!"

The wife stared at him. "What the heck is wrong with you? You think I don't know how to fry a couple of eggs?" 

The husband calmly replied, "I just wanted to show you what it feels like when I'm driving."

----------


## Fairy

Lolz!  :Big Grin: 

Waqayi buhat burra lagta hai jub koi is tarah interfere karrey aur humein ye samajhna chahiye k is se kaam aur bhi burra hoga...behter nahin  :Smile: 

Nice sharing Rahen :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

lol  :Big Grin: 

Baji aap ne bilcul sahi kaha  :Smile: 

Thanks for sharing Aapi..it was a fun read  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

@fairy sis- sahi kaha aap ne.

hina sis- ya it is 

Welcome u both  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Keep sharing good stuff Rahen :hug;

I love to read your posts  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

oh ma buddy - thanks a lot  :Smile: 

welcome always  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

lolz lolz OMG !!!
well bilkul theek akser larkion ko problem hooti hea her kaam main dakhel dene ki (ooops i hope it was'nt too laud :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## RAHEN

waise akser larkon ko bhi hoti hai..... 

smile always  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

lo bhai hum larke ekdum kamgo aur sharmille type ki makhlook hooti hain,yeh tou larkian hi hooti hain jo chapar chapar boolti hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

sharmile hone aur interfere karne ka kya taaluq hai. chahe jitne bhi sharmele hon lekin interfere to karte hain.
larkian agar ziada bolti hain to ziada sunti bhi hain.

----------


## Fairy

> lo bhai hum larke ekdum kamgo aur sharmille type ki makhlook hooti hain


Really bro? ^o)
Mujhe tou aaj tak nahin dikhey itney sharmilley ya kamgo larkey :td: 

:bg: 

Jokes apart  :Smile: 

Kya aap dono yahan ye kehna chahtye hein k larkiyan hein tou sub achi hongi ya larkey hein tou burrey ya achey hongey? I mean kya gender hamarey character pe achayi ya burrayi ka tag lagata hai? Meine tou aaj tak jitney insaan dekhein hein har aik mein apni hi makhsoos qualities aur kotahiyan hotti hein. Har insaan ki apni nature hotii hai jissey toukney ki aadat hai woh toukeyga aur jissey sunney ki adat hai woh sunneyga. Tou behter nahin k hum ye Gender based discussion karein hi na  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Umm per kaye baar aisa hota hai k we have to interfere in situations when your or someone's life is at risk.

----------


## RAHEN

well interfere koi bhi shaks kisi anjaan insaan par to nahi karta. hamesha kisi apne par he karta hai. its just dat they care.

yahan par baat interfere ki ho rahi thi.manni bhai ne kaha akser larkian karti hain aur me ne kaha ke akser larke bhi karte hain. yaani dono genders karte hain apne apne tareqe se. aur interfere karna koi buri baat to nahi hai.its good. because sometimes jo hummare dimagh mein baat nahi aati woh next person ke dimagh mein aati hai. so just listen every one kia pata hum koi galat faisla lene ja rahe hoon. so its always good to interfere purposely in the life of our loved ones.

----------


## Fairy

Hmm...Sahi kaha aapne Rahen  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Well main nay yeh tou kahin nahi kaha ke koi kissi say behter hea,haan lekin mere khayaal say larkiaan ziyaada boolti hain( Aam toor per) issi liye Interfere ker jaati hain.Sir driving hi nahi aur bhi bauth saari jagahin hain,hamari clothing,shaadi ke baad sub say pehlle almaari say shaatai hooti hea,t-shirts na pehnno,Jeans do din say ziyada use na kero,tv per yeh chanell dekho,zoor say na bollo n blah blah.
Isske bur eks laarkoon nay kabhi kaha ke ittna make-up thoopti ho ke pehchane main bhi nahi aati,ya tumhe khaana pakka na nahi aata jub main single tha iss say acha pakka letta tha lolz
 :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

heehehehehhe

well larkian aam tor par agar yeh sub kehti bhi hain to larke kaunsa maan jaate hain
larkian jo bhi kehti hain bhale ke liye kehti hain warna fazool mein kaun kehta hai.shirt achi nahi hai is liye to kehti hai ke phenk do. Almaari agar saaf na ho to shataai to kare gi na. clothes  mele ho jate hain 2 days mein aur ird gird ke logon ko bhi shayed smell aati ho is liye kahe gi na 2 days ke baad use na karo.
zoor se bolna kabhi bhi achi aadat nahi hai. u know how ppl disturb. isi liye to kahe gi na zoor se mat bolo. jo bhi bolti hai. larke and sub ka soch kar bolti hai. isi liye baat maan leni chahiye.

----------


## RAHEN

heehehehehhe

well larkian aam tor par agar yeh sub kehti bhi hain to larke kaunsa maan jaate hain
larkian jo bhi kehti hain bhale ke liye kehti hain warna fazool mein kaun kehta hai.shirt achi nahi hai is liye to kehti hai ke phenk do. Almaari agar saaf na ho to shataai to kare gi na. clothes  mele ho jate hain 2 days mein aur ird gird ke logon ko bhi shayed smell aati ho is liye kahe gi na 2 days ke baad use na karo.
zoor se bolna kabhi bhi achi aadat nahi hai. u know how ppl disturb. isi liye to kahe gi na zoor se mat bolo. jo bhi bolti hai. larke and sub ka soch kar bolti hai. isi liye baat maan leni chahiye.

----------


## manni9

waah bhai waah,yeh tou wohhi baat ho gai ke chaat bhi meri n paat bhi meri.
Kher essi koi baat nahi hea.Yeh wohi kapde hooote han jin main larkian humain dekh ker shaadi ke liye haan kerti hain.Yeh wohi zoor say boolne walle hoote hain jin ki awaz main kabhi Music sunnai deeta tha.You know what,darasaal beshaarion ko aadat hooti hea beech main boolne ki  :Big Grin: 
Kabhi kissi larke ko dekha hea ke  larkioon ke mamlle main boole,ittni lambi lambi calls kerti hain,beechara PCO say call kerne challa jaata hea,cell per tou pehlle hi kari nazar rakhi jaati hea.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehehe

me ne kaha na baat nahi maante.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

tou sis aap loog apnni baat manwaane ki koshish kyun kerti hain :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## RAHEN

manni bhai agar aap ne notice kiya ho ke mostly larkon ko larkion se jitni bhi shikayat rahi hai woh mostly ghar se taluq rakhti hai. ya kisi insaan se. aur ghar ki dekh bhaal mostly larkion ki zimedari hai. aur is liye chahte hain ke sub kuch theek thak ho- aap most cases mein larkion ko aisa nahi dekhen ge ke woh pooch rahi hoon ke aap ne meeting mein kis kis se baat ki..aap ke dost kaun hai aur kaun kaun hai un ke ghar mein........ cause it really never matters.
ab agar ghar mein aur ghar ke afrad mein hum management chahte hoon to sawalat to larkian pooche gi na.jisse mostly larke interfere samajhte hain. aur is baat par to aap bhi agree karte honge ke sahi baat mani jaye. ab agar larkian sahi keh rahi hai to chahengi ke mani bhi jaye. sahi baat par to lazim  :ye; and galat baat par lazim  :rnop: .

----------


## Aaminah

rahen baji would jus like to point out one thing.. lol aaysii baatein like aap ne meeting mein kis kis se baat ki..aap ke dost kaun hai aur kaun kaun hai un ke ghar mein... aaysii baatein larkiyaan poochhtii hein..likin biwi kay roop mein  :Stick Out Tongue:  hehe 

n well bilkul sahi baat hay, sahii baat ko maanna chaheye chahay koi bhii kahay.. agar larkii ghalat bol rhai hay tu ousay naa maannain.. likin yahan ek aur baat bhii hay..woh yeh kay her ek ko bolnay ka chance zaroor dena chaheye  :Big Grin:  warnaa yaa tu loog zadaa boltay hein ya phir bilkul bhii naii.. meray khiyal mein agar sub ko equal time diya jaye tu sub khush bhii rahain gey aur baatoon mein time bhii kum waste hoo ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

agree with Aaminah jee,Ke larkiaan her role main haamare kaamon main kaam arrati hain.Chahe sister hoon,Gf,wife or even Mother bhi(ooops).
Well normally walid bachoon ke kaamon main taang nahi aarate,aur ammi kuch ziyaada hi (sorry mother :Stick Out Tongue: ),kya Pitta jee ko appni aulaad say pyaar nahi hoota?
Actually mere khayaal say tou aap loogon ka tareekha wrong hoota hea(gernally essa hoota hea).Khuwamakhuwa main "Chird" dilla di jatti hea.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Niceeee

----------


## RAHEN

Aaminah baji - let me say - nice entry  :Smile: 

Aaminah baji me ne kabhi kisi larki ko aisa bolte nahi dekha lekin agar aap keh rahi hain to aisa hoga.aur mere khayal se yeh us ki biwi ka haq hai. aur husband wife ka rishta to trust aur understanding par hota hai- unsuccessful marriage mein aisa hota hoga.

Walid bachon ke kaamon mein is liye nahi aate kyunki yeh kaam mostly mom karti hain. lekin jab business ya bahar ka koi kaam ho to walid sahab bhi poochtein hain na.
Aap ko pata hai na aik line ke sawal par agar koi aik line ka jawab de to kitne marks milte hain exams mein. lekin agar ussi sawal ka jawab important things ke sath sahi sahi bola jaye wid description to marks ache milte hain aur aur aur manni bhai aur sawalat bhi khare nahi hote. 

hmm communication mein to koi bhi fit nahi hai. jisse communication aagaya usse society mein rehna aagaya aur dono genders ko sahi nahi aati.

----------


## Aaminah

Manni bhai app bilkul patrii say uray howay hein.. i mean baat koi aur hoo rahi hay tu jawab app kahin aur kaa deey rahay hein.. iss liye out of context baatein nikaal nikaal kar apnay kam azz kaam number banany ki khooshish kaa karein..  :Big Grin:  

aur rahen baji, i m shocked that u hv never heard of such thnigs.. chalein app thoray pakistanii dramay dekh lain.. app koo thora idea ho jae gaa..  

aur well asking such questions dont hurt.. biwiyaan aaysay sawal iss liye poochti hein kiunkay they want security.. peace of mind kay sub sahii hay.. as sara din ghar mein.. unhain kya pata bahar kyaa hoo raha hay.. likin phir there is one essence of trust also.. jo agar hoo tu kya he baat hay.. likin in this society where even people who seem like angels turn out to b great big devils, u cant trust anyone.. not even your own siblings sometimes.. tu miyaan biwi ka rishta aur bihi zada compilacated hota hay.. 
well lets keep all this relationship trust stuff aside.. baat yeh hay kay kooshish karnay mein koi harj naaii.. if uwanna makr somethin better, strive for it to make it better. its not gonna get all new n flawless by itself.. so chalay trust kii baat hoo.. ya communication kii.. yaa sirf baat kii hee baat hoo.. dekhoo.. sunoo aur samjhooo!!  

n well thanks for appriciating my views  :Big Grin:  shukran shukran

----------


## RAHEN

Aaminah baji drama is fiction- aur aik qisse ko barha charha kar bolte hain. made by own mind is se behtar hai ke me real stories dekhon. actually i m not comfortable in seeing false not even one episode or half of it  :Smile: 

aur jo mujhe kehna tha topic se related Abhi tak woh me ne keh diya in second last post.....

----------


## Aaminah

rahen baji mein nay drama dekhnay ko iss liye kaha tha kay iss kay ilawa aur koi zarya nai ap ko dekhanay ka kay yeh sub kuch hamari society hein hoo raha hay aur bohat  zada hoo raha hay.. aur koi maqsad nai tha.. n usually dramas r made on some real story ya personal experience or somethin.. itnay bhii apnay say banay howay nai hotay.. kuch buroon ki waja say app nay meri baat ka different hee matlab nikal liya lagta hay :S 

anywayz, well i also think this topic is now dead..

----------


## manni9

oh i think yahaan meri wajhe say sub huwwa i am  really sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Aaminah

chaloo koi tu baat mani manni bhai nay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

> rahen baji mein nay drama dekhnay ko iss liye kaha tha kay iss kay ilawa aur koi zarya nai ap ko dekhanay ka kay yeh sub kuch hamari society hein hoo raha hay aur bohat  zada hoo raha hay.. aur koi maqsad nai tha.. n usually dramas r made on some real story ya personal experience or somethin.. itnay bhii apnay say banay howay nai hotay.. kuch buroon ki waja say app nay meri baat ka different hee matlab nikal liya lagta hay :S 
> 
> anywayz, well i also think this topic is now dead..


baji- i didnot take u wrong- its just dat i gave u my views on dramas. false dekhon gi to false hi seekhon gi is liye i avoid. meri koi baat dil pe mat lijiye it never relates to u- it relates to ma views :ye;

----------


## RAHEN

> aur well asking such questions dont hurt.. biwiyaan aaysay sawal iss liye poochti hein kiunkay they want security.. peace of mind kay sub sahii hay.. as sara din ghar mein.. unhain kya pata bahar kyaa hoo raha hay.. likin phir there is one essence of trust also.. jo agar hoo tu kya he baat hay.. likin in this society where even people who seem like angels turn out to b great big devils, u cant trust anyone.. not even your own siblings sometimes.. tu miyaan biwi ka rishta aur bihi zada compilacated hota hay.. 
> well lets keep all this relationship trust stuff aside.. baat yeh hay kay kooshish karnay mein koi harj naaii.. if uwanna makr somethin better, strive for it to make it better. its not gonna get all new n flawless by itself.. so chalay trust kii baat hoo.. ya communication kii.. yaa sirf baat kii hee baat hoo.. dekhoo.. sunoo aur samjhooo!!  
> 
> n well thanks for appriciating my views  shukran shukran


baji sawalat poochne mein koi harj nahi lekin apne mate ki zindagi apne betukke sawalon se azaab banane mein harj hai. truly sis i dont agree wid ur point of biwi ke sawalat.
but i do agree wid this point ke  "dekhoo.. sunoo aur samjhooo!!  "
Afwan  :Smile:

----------


## glimmering_candle

Lol                    Lol                        Llo L



                            Lol                          Lol                       Lol


                                          Lo,                                  Lil

----------

